# Member Lounge > Miscellaneous >  Study explains why your family stinks

## Maciamo

Ever wondered why your brother or sister stinked more than normal or why your mum always tell you to have a shower ? Here is the answer

----------


## samuraitora

That is very funny...
I have always seen that nature will find a way...lol

----------


## moyashi

Nice link!

Very interesting explains why too Japanese Fathers have a reputation for having smelly feet.

----------


## samuraitora

I think most guys have smelly feet...to me, feet are icky.

did you know that your feet hav 25% more sweat glands than any other part of you body???

----------


## deborah gormley

Very interesting!!!

I would have to agree with the experts on this one, siblings oudours ect, :Bowing:  

At school,we all done a perfume test, I beleive it was "channel parfume" each student springled the purfume on our arms and did this for a few days, each students arm had a different odour, due to sweat glans and perspiration, not one student found the smell of thier own arm nice or even resembling the parfume, but each others were nice and fragranced, later I performed this test on two of my sisters and two of my close friends, I found my sisters fragerance less appealing than that of my friends, same parfume, same amounts, only difference was the people useing it :Bowing:

----------


## NQT

Where is the link?

----------


## Lina Inverse

> Where is the link?


Look at the date, the thread is already more than 2 years old!  :Relieved:

----------

